# my homemade divider at no cost.



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

just got done making a divider for my 75 gal tank out of some scrap acrylic i found in the garage. just cut it to size and drilled holes every 3 inches sideways and 2 inches laterally.
fits perfectly.
next step is to find out where i can get some suction cups for it.

tell me what you guys think.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

2...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

nice!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I need one, this divider is as good looking as its great. How can I find the material??


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats extremely neat.
i make my dividers the same way and they never look like that i just bang a drill through it.
nice one
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

whoops


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

looking good


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

AWESOME WORK....TRY BIG AL'S FOR SUCTION CUPS


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Great Job,


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

you should go into business!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

heh, thnx guys as for the acrylic, i believe my dad got this at home depot some time


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

neone know how much for a piece of acrylic like that?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I would like to know how much it costs as well


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

nice work


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

the whole sheet, which had about 1/3 more plastic on it i believe was like 10.00


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

roughly... i think the worth of the sheet is less.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Xenocobra said:


> nice work


 thnx :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice work
i gotta do that


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

did u cut it for right size or did they. nice drilling by the way must of been a sharp drill bit and patience. I would of cracked it.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i cut it to the right size myself with an air circular saw.

yeah for drilling, all you gotta do is have it on top of a peice of wood and just let the drill do the work. dont push down or else you will crack it. the whole preocedure took me 35 mins and i was done with it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> dont push down or else you will crack it.










ive done that before


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice









What fish are you going to keep on either side?
Keep in mind that when the fish can see each other, they can become very agressive towards each other, resulting in wounds on the chin (from banging into the divider), and also a lot of stress (I've heard stories of fish that supposedly died from stress because they saw the other fish on the other side of the divider all the time).
So maybe it's a good idea to camouflage the divider a bit with plants or a piece of drift wood...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

judazz wasent that nathan's wimple piranha that died fromm stress


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> judazz wasent that nathan's wimple piranha that died fromm stress


Not sure: Jeff (GG) thought his Manueli might have died from divider-related stress, though...


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

That is great looking divider! I got a thicker piece in order to eliminate cracks. But great job man, take a picture when the divider is in full action.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i am planning to divide it into 1/3:2/3 and have the rhom on one side and 3 baby reds on the other, just temporarily until i can make my big tank(have to wait a month or so).


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice job.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

It'd be worth it to make a divider like that.. Regular screen dividers are already overpriced for no apparent reason.. Awesome work.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Also reference thread below for your dividers:

Tank Partition 

Here is a picture of my newest divider for my 60gal. I got it in the back of my dad's work truck, now that is genuine scrap plexi! I should probably get some new plexi from Home Depot... ehhh when I don't feel cheap.:rasp:

Look at that fancy diagonal design









P.S. Oh yea... did you notice that it can be used as a top also







credit to my friend MW for discovering that and his fancy diagonal design!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey do you guys think my two 4" rhoms would be stressing from seeing each other all the time... I haven't seen them attacking each other or doing anything to hurt each other... is it safe to leave them in my 10gal with divider until I set up my new 60gal... they have been in the 10gal for 4 weeks now. Give me some feedback. Thanks


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

nice pantast1c, how long are you going to have to have them in a 10 gal? just watch them, if they seem like they fight through it, put something in the way so that they cant see each other.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Hey do you guys think my 4" rhoms would be stress from seeing each other all the time... I haven't seen them attacking each other or doing anything to hurt each other... is it save to leave them in my 10gal with divider until I set up my new 60gal... they have been in the 10gal for 4 weeks now. Give me some feedback. Thanks


 Hahaha, that is me!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Hey do you guys think my 4" rhoms would be stress from seeing each other all the time... I haven't seen them attacking each other or doing anything to hurt each other... is it save to leave them in my 10gal with divider until I set up my new 60gal... they have been in the 10gal for 4 or maybe 5 weeks now. Give me some feedback. Thanks


I've been having them in there for at least 4 weeks now, but I don't see any major aggression from the rhoms toward each other. They are always facing each other.... should I be concered about that?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

naw i dont think so, just as long as they arent stressing over it, are they eating well?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Yes, they both eat at least 1 feeder each night or when it's dark and no one can see them. They only eat in the dark, is that normal? Sometimes they each 2 feeders in a day or overnight. I am not sure if that is eating well but at least they are eating let me know... is 1-2 fish adequate eating habits?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah eating in the night only is very typical with rhoms mine does that too but eats in the light now more because i am getting it used to it. as for their diet... you shouldnt feed them feeder fish only. feed them beefheart, shrimp,and maybe feeders 1nce a week. they dont get the nutrients needed out of feeders.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Beefheart? Where do I get that? I've heard of it but do i get it at my local meat shop??? Or if I can get it from the lfs, would it cost me an arm and a leg because going to the lfs to get feeders and feeders its self does cost alot if you cost it out montly.... if you have some info on where to get beefheart, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Beefheart? Where do I get that? I've heard of it but do i get it at my local meat shop??? Or if I can get it from the lfs, would it cost me an arm and a leg because going to the lfs to get feeders and feeders its self does cost alot if you cost it out montly.... if you have some info on where to get beefheart, I would greatly appreciate it.


 frozen beefheart cubes are only a couple of dollars and has like 20 pieces in there


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

go to your grocery store to the meat section. they are usually 1.00 a pound. i got a 1.5lb heart for 1.50 and the thing is bigger than my head!!!! it is very cheap, make sure to cut all the fat off and just cut it into cubes or slices.


----------



## volcomstone420 (Sep 9, 2003)

thats nice, will the fish see eachother and get stressed out trying to fight or what


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

naw i dont think so, but if so. ive got a 2 amazon swords ill throw in the way so they cant see each other as much. and im sure the reds wont be trying to fight the rhom, he is at least triple their size and would tear them up.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just tested the divider out and the thing doesnt even move with me pushing on it without anything holding it. i think im still going to put some top braces on and just have it in the gravel. it is sufficient without any of that though, it fits perfectly flush and doesnt even move when in the gravel.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

aww man a 10gallon for 2 4" rhoms.. i have a 3" rbp and he wasn't too happy in a 15gallon. he would just sink to botom and chill but now he's in the big tank he swims happily. get them rhoms out asap before it becomes 1 rhom left


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah those things cant be doing too well in there...


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

AYE yay yay, I haven't gotten any equipment for my 60 gal. All the stuff is comming from Big Al hope fully by friday! and then I would probabaly cycle the water for 2-3 days at LEAST!, becaues my first 2" black rhom died on me and I do not want anymore tragic moments to happen.

I am doing my best!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they should be happy in their new tank for a while.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Awsome ingenuity bud!!
I like the way you think....
i did the same thing for the drip top to my lid on my wet dry.
I used a 5/8" wood bit that has a 1/2 inch long entery to a sharp point on it.
This allows mininal breakage on the plexi because it starts with a small hole and "works" up to larger as you penetrate it.
Remember to allow your self "time' to push the bit through the plexi as to not break it with presure...Let the drill and bit do the work.
A thicker Piece of plexi is always better and will for sure help keep you fish "safe" from other predators better as well as suction cups on both sides to keep it in place securely. I have also used plastic "L" molding that secures to the top of the plexi.. then you can't see the cut and it also makes for a more pleasing look.
Any Lowes...Home Depot or other Major hardware store should be able to cut it to exact measurments.
for a 70 g... a piece shouldn't cost more than 15 dollars cut.

I have to add that I had a beautiful 10 inch Knife fish on one side of my divider at one time with P's on the other side .....(I HAD)... They are best suited when placed permanenlty with aquairum glue prior to adding water.
My knife went under the divider somehow...I still don't know how.....for the last time ...lol...








Later....Str8


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

as for holding the divider in place. i am going to bend some stainless steel sheet i have into t fittings that will sit on the edge of the divider and the edge of the tank, i will post pics when i make them.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok, i have my divider in place and instead of dividing it for my rhom and the rbs i got, i divided it for the rhom and the compressus, and put the rbs in my 29 for now.

its temporary though. the black gravel really brings out their colors more than before. i will have pics up tomorrow, im too tired tonight and am going to sleep.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice fish and work!


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

anybody know where you could buy acrylic sheets?


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

BTW, sweet!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you can get acrylic sheets at your local home depot or if you want thicker look in the yellow pages for plastic companies.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i was at LOWES and was looking for acrylic sheets than i found this cheap material called LUCITE. 10x stronger and much more flexible than acrylic sheets so that it will not break under the water weight. For a 55gallon, you'll need to have them cut up the exact dimensions but it cost me like $7.50 for the sheet. I had them cut it up and now I have a great divider but I left the top too long and LOWES won't drill water holes so it's bending but it holds up great


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that divider looks alot better than the 1 i got at my LFS


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok guys here are the pics!!!

sorry for the wait, was really busy this weekend.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

instead of dividing it for redbellies and the rhom, i divided it for my compressus and the rhom, they seem to try and get at each other alot, but they seem happy and not stressed at all.

i used my 29 for the reds temporarily


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my rhom waiting for the comp


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my comp waiting for darkness so that he can go meet his foe.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

and the new rbs in their temporary tank.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

close up


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

what do you guys think?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice but needs more plants and hiding spaces. i just received a lot of aquarium decor from my friend and my p loves it. it swims around, through and hides whenever


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hmmm, i will add some broken clay pots then, since its temporary i wont invest in buying driftwood.


----------

